# help



## LEWISHAWKS (May 30, 2006)

i need a break down of a walbor carburetors i know it take a k 10-wat kit
all i need is to put it back together and make it work
help please


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

I have a Walbro Service Manual in pdf format that should be of some help.
It's a 6MB file. If you Private Message me an e-mail address and I can send it to you.


----------

